# Report: Joel Embiid weighs 300 pounds, skipping conditioning



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/24974306/report-joel-embiid-weighs-around-300-pounds-skipping-conditioning


> Embiid has a weight issue. Although the Sixers wouldn't disclose his weight, a source said he's close to 300 pounds after being 250 pounds at Kansas last season.
> 
> His work ethic is being questioned by some inside the organization.
> 
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The fact this kid thinks he can blow up on anyone blows my mind. You're getting paid to rehab you fat ****. Every single player on your team is working harder than you, and they're the 6ers so that makes it even worse.

This kid needs to get his head straight.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is a MAJOR red flag. It really disappoints me. The NBA can NEVER have too many quality big men. I sincerely hope he gets it together.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Perhaps he should spend less time on Twitter and more time in the gym.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> This is a MAJOR red flag. It really disappoints me. The NBA can NEVER have too many quality big men. I sincerely hope he gets it together.


This has bust written all over it. Although I was wrong about Noel. He's by no means set the world on fire, but he's been a lot more solid than I thought he would be.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> This has bust written all over it. Although I was wrong about Noel. He's by no means set the world on fire, but he's been a lot more solid than I thought he would be.


I really hope he's not a bust. I think the league is better overall when the 76ers are good. I know Iverson had some fun clashes with your Pacers over the years.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I really hope he's not a bust. I think the league is better overall when the 76ers are good. I know Iverson had some fun clashes with your Pacers over the years.


I don't think the 6ers are ever going to be good with Presti running the show. He's already aggressively looking to trade the reigning rookie of the year. He seems to value "that next pick" over actual talent.

And one has to think gaining 50 pounds isn't the best way to rehab from foot and leg injuries. 

I agree though, I hope Embiid figures it out. There aren't many decent big men in the league anymore.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Joel Embiid says he's nowhere near 300 pounds*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Thing is that he can't respond to this stuff until after he's participated in five on five practices. The league rule is that he can't be interviewed before that, so people can write all this stuff and he can't say whether or not it's true himself. I'll wait until the guy is allowed to defend himself before I make a judgment.

With this injury the only thing he can do is walk and work out on that zero gravity machine that they have. It wouldn't be that surprising if he was overweight.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> Thing is that he can't respond to this stuff until after he's participated in five on five practices. The league rule is that he can't be interviewed before that, so people can write all this stuff and he can't say whether or not it's true himself. I'll wait until the guy is allowed to defend himself before I make a judgment.
> 
> With this injury the only thing he can do is walk and work out on that zero gravity machine that they have. It wouldn't be that surprising if he was overweight.


He has nutritionists. It doesn't matter what he can do physically. If he's eating properly he wouldn't gain weight. 

Not to mention you've been pretty quick to judge Wiggins, so I'm surprised you're taking such a reserved approach with Embiid.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

He will be fine. He can't excercise and has been spending half his time on the road, of course he's going to gain weight. It's surprising he was even travelling with the team to begin with. Whatever the concerns are here they are way down in the noise compared to his already established injury history.


----------

